# What's a really good HOB filter?



## Plantguy (Jan 17, 2012)

First off thanks everyone for the welcome, I think I will enjoy this site. There seems to be abunch of aquarium guus here and that is wonderful.

I am wanting to replace the filter that I currently use( makes too much noise) and I also want to have me some bubbles coming up from the bottem, any suggestions on which of both to get? Also I do think, after seeing the live plants on here, I will get rid of the plastic and plant something...now can I plant in gravel?

Thanks for any ideas.
Oh btw, my tank is 75 gal.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome to the SITE!

I like Aquaclear HOB filters. It’s a bucket design, and can use whatever media you want, as long as it fits in the bucket! Run a coarse sponge, and bio media at minimal. Ah, my aq is quiet, and got it used with the tank ~ 5 years ago. I change sponges only when water can no longer pass through the sponge, and never change my bio media. 

If you get them online, they are cheap. Get the 110 for your 75. or maybe two 70's.

Plants can be grown in gravel. They will grow better with root tabs. (plant food ya stick under the plants into the gravel)


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I have a penn plax cascade 300 on my 75 and its extremely quiet and easy to maintain, cheap too. I've heard good things about the Aquaclear 110 HoB filter. I'm thinking of getting one of those to add to my 75. what do you plan on keeping? 
For bubbles, you could get a bubble wall and an air pump for that.
As far as I know gravel should be fine for plants. I'm not a live plant expert though, so don't quote me on that ;P


----------



## Plantguy (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks you guys,
I have just an assortment of fish now some of the chiclids, a yellow lab, a silver dollar, chinese algea eater?, I can't remember them all but want more. I only have about 8 and they ar not big at all.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I am growing live plants in my gravel. Root tabs will help, but I would recommend flourish excel if you have plants like java fern or java moss that you don't bury. I use both although I haven't changed out my root tabs because the excel is so good.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Ah, well be sure that you get enough fish to keep the cichlids from getting too aggressive


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I have both an aquaclear 70 and a marineland penguin 350b running on my 75gallon. Both are good filters but i do like the bucket style of the AC.


----------



## Kev1jm2 (Oct 18, 2011)

I'd recommend a canister filter for your 75gal. Look up the aquatop cf series.


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

I have a AquaClear and really like it. I just bought a Fluval C4 it appears to be a slightly upgraded Aqua Clear. I havent used it yet but it looks really good. Will be going on my new 55 this weekend.


----------



## Plantguy (Jan 17, 2012)

Okay, I went and looked. I now have an Aquaclear 300. I will tell you I have had this tank and filter for 6 years and it has the sponge and charcoal bag on top.
Is the aquaclear 110 better?

Also took some pics and will post in a bit.

Thanks agin ya'll. I really do appreciate the advice.


----------



## Plantguy (Jan 17, 2012)

There was a lot more fish, but like I said earlier, during hurricane Ike I lost all of them. I'm thinking about removing the coral and planting some live plants. All of the rocks in the tank I have found over the years. 








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

wow you have a gourami, a goldfish and cichlids in the same tank?

also the aquaclear 300 and the aquaclear 110 are the exact same filter


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I am an Aquaclear fan as well! Great filters! Lots of room, super quiet.

*also curious like the above poster - goldfish (coldwater fish) in the same tank as gourami and cichlids (both warm water.) And, gourami with cichlids?


----------



## Kayceekins (Dec 29, 2011)

I am going to have to agree with some of the others and say an AquaClear. I LOVE this filter and I haven't had any problems with it since I got it. It is totally quiet and keeps my water crystal clear.


----------



## Plantguy (Jan 17, 2012)

See, I knew I joined for a reason...I had no clue about mixing chiclids and gourami. And didn't know goldfish are cold water. The store I bought them at said nothing to me about it, I guess they thought they were for seperate tanks although they all get along. Will this hurt anything? Suggestions on what to put with the chiclids? I like those the most. The others can be moved out.

And the pump works fine but just makes noise. I will replace the impeller during next clean, it does have one blade broken off of it.

Thanks so much.


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm a big fan of Penguin filters for their quietness. Aquaclear is also a good brand for no noise.


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

Plantguy said:


> See, I knew I joined for a reason...I had no clue about mixing chiclids and gourami. And didn't know goldfish are cold water. The store I bought them at said nothing to me about it, I guess they thought they were for seperate tanks although they all get along. Will this hurt anything? Suggestions on what to put with the chiclids? I like those the most. The others can be moved out.
> 
> And the pump works fine but just makes noise. I will replace the impeller during next clean, it does have one blade broken off of it.
> 
> Thanks so much.


As long as they arent hurting each other and the water is kept at a temperature both of them could live in (75 deg) then they are fine. Most people would be shocked since both gouramis and chiclids are very territorial and would end up fighting to the death if put in the same tank. if they are fine and get along there is no problem keeping them together.


----------



## Plantguy (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for letting me know. There has not been any territorial bouts or pecking or anything at all, so they must have made friends. They all eat fine and swim next to one another.

If I was to add live plants (which I want to do) is there any particular ones you guys recommend?
Also I need to buy ne a thermometer, any suggestions on what brand?


And thanks again


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I bought 2 fluval M 300(or were they 200?? idk) watt heaters for my 75, and I like them just fine. It's a good idea to get 2 heaters and put them at different sides of the tank, it keeps you from having cold spots and if one goes out, you have another that will work until you can get it relaced.


----------

